# Baitcasting verses Spinning Reels for Drum



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I have noticed that the majority of anglers seem to use baitcasting reels when going after drum, rays, etc... Are they a better choice than spining reels? If so what are the main advantages of using baitcasters? 

Thanks


----------



## da yooper (Jul 30, 2001)

I don't think that matters much -- so long as
you can pass the 100yd mark. Some things to
think about:

1) The effects of loopsize/flange/arbor on
distance -- rotating spools dont have
this

2) The effect of compressing all those 
loops on distance (why light line 
outcasts heavy line)

3) The effect of rotational inertia on
starting and stopping the spool from
rotating -- spinning reels don't have
this

Basically its just a bunch of physics


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

I prefer to cast with spinning gear, but as far as bringing in big fish, I prefer to use conventional. Drag systems are much better, more direct line to the fish, just all in all, "more controlled" cranking power.


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

Also, most people use 8+ oz. to Drum fish, unless you use a cannon to cast. Most people have trouble casting over 6oz the spinning equipment.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Conventional reels might cast a little bit furthur than spinners, but thats the only real advantage nowadays. The new Daiwa Emblem XT spinners throw extremely well, and when teamed with a breakaway cannon can be launched! I throw conventional, just because thats what I'm better at throwing.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

The conventionals are by far Lighter than comparable spinning reels. With the use of the Breakaway cannon, the effects of amount of weight are negated.

The drag system is usually far superior, but the Daiwa that Adam referred to is as good as any out there.

Distance cast, is no longer a major issue. Ease of maintence??? IMHO, the ABU conventionals are among the simpliest to maintain. But, they do require more maintence than say a Penn 525 or Daiwa SL series.

Too many good choices.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Don?????

The tackle Ho's have invaded P&S too, Lordy keep Thumb Burner away from here lol.

Adam


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The drags feel better on a conventional and up against any fish over 100 pounds, I'd prefer conventional to spinning. But for most of the fish we catch, I'll take spinning. How many times have you seen experienced casters blow up their conventional reels? A little too often for my taste.

Thing is, most anglers are bound by convention and don't like to change. Spinning reels get funny looks for heavier applications, although they work just fine.

I hear there's a new Thunnus/Baitrunner coming out in early 2003 that has a spool almost identical to the Emblem X, so it'll be a perfect fishing reel (clicker and freespool like conventional) with a spool that should be able to cast amazing distances. I'm planning on buying one and matching it up with a Breakaway or Tica.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I am far from a catcher of large fish. At least right now. I do prefer spinning tackle. Just something I have gotten use to all these years. My great uncle had the conventional types . That's all I knew back then. I never got the hang of using those types of reels. 
I have seen some seriously large spinning reels in tackle shops. Just have never seen one in action getting a large fish. 
Thanks for the responses. I will continue with my "old familiar" one for now. I'll see what next year brings.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

IMHO,

Conventional reels can outcast spinners when heavier weights need to be cast. Last weekend at AI, guys were casting 10-N-Bait just to hold bottom. Spinners have a hard time doing that.

The drags on conventional reels far outpasses those in most spinners.

I use conventionals any time I need to use line over 20# test.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The Breakaway cannon helps stop the big problem with spinners the burnt finger on the cast. At one time I used alot of adheavisive tape on fingers.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Digger: Have you (or anybody else out there) used the cannon? I'm curious about whether or not it's useful.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Not the modern cannon. There was a cannon back in the seventies that I used it is around here somewhere. I concider it a nessity for throwing anything over 4 oz on a spinner. Especially when you start loosing the drag to allow the fish to run, all you have to do is cast once with out getting the drag tight enough and ouch!!!! That is why I went to the revolving spool. I used the Mitchel 302, 402 and Quick 550 and 330's I landed Drum, Tarpon, King Mackrel, Cobia and many other good sized fish. My break down is this lures = spinning; bait 4oz and up Conventional, on bait below it is what ever you want.


----------

